# buying appliances, appliance store or lowes, home depot



## Joyce (Jan 27, 2016)

Where is the best place to buy them?Yup, you guessed it, new counters followed by all new appliances. 20 years ago it started with a new kitchen table, then everything had to go because it did not match!!!  Sound familiar?


----------



## wackymother (Jan 27, 2016)

I've bought them, one at a time, at P.C. Richards and at Sears and at Sears Outlets, and one dishwasher at Home Depot. I've had okay experiences with all of them. 

If I were redoing a whole kitchen, I would buy from a local appliance store that has a good reputation for standing behind what they sell.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 27, 2016)

wackymother said:


> ....
> If I were redoing a whole kitchen, I would buy from a local appliance store that has a good reputation for standing behind what they sell.



My local TrueValue Hardware store is the OLDEST GE dealer in my area.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 27, 2016)

If you have friends/neighbors who've had good experience, ask them. Or ask about those sellers who have a service dept. The big box home centers don't. Sometimes the best deal is not necessarily the lowest price.

Buying from home centers can mean doing some setup, or adjustments for yourself. If you are OK with some do-it-yourself, they can save money, but are not full service.

The above said, where we live, Sears has a wide selection, competitive pricing, independent installers, and a service department.

Jim

p.s. there have been TUG threads over the years about less than stellar performance of GE appliances.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 27, 2016)

If you need countertop stove and wall ovens, you cannot get those just anywhere.  Best Buy has a great selection, and so do the two home improvement biggies.  If you just want a regular stove/oven combo, even Costco has some appliance packages worth looking into.  I would buy Costco anytime over the others.  I am stuck with countertop stove and wall oven, so I cannot use Costco next time.  

My appliances are about 16 years old.  I am dying to get new ones, but they all work, so why bother?  Some are scratched, don't know how that happens.


----------



## Joyce (Jan 27, 2016)

I thought about specialty stores too but I researched one of the best in the area and their reputation is not good anymore. Sees like the good old days are really gone. Service is not like it used to be. As for Sears, the one in our area has the worse reputation of them all. It all depends on the store manager.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 27, 2016)

Costco unfortunately does not bring the appliance into the house and install it, at least in my area. They just bring it to your door or driveway. That's why I have never bought any appliances from them--I don't want to have to hire movers to carry the appliance the last few feet into the house, then installers to hook it up!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 27, 2016)

I actually checked everywhere and I ended up buying through Sears of all places as they had the best prices and the actual appliances I wanted as recommended by Consumer Reports. In fact, they actually post the consumer report rating info. for each of the appliances on their website.

For our kitchen remodel, I bought a Kenmore fridge and a GE slide in range and microware and a Bosch dishwasher- all on-line. Fast delivery. Everything was perfect. And they took the old appliances away.


----------



## 1st Class (Jan 27, 2016)

When remodeling a few years ago, I found two very reputable, independently owned appliance stores where service still matters.   My washer broke mid-cycle while washing a heavy load of towels, of course!  I called both Lowes and my independently owned appliance store and guess who came through for me?  I had my washer delivered and installed by noon after speaking with the owner at 10:00 a.m.  These places still exist but you have to look for them.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 27, 2016)

I buy Home Depot for appliances and use the 12 months 0% financing, pay it off in 11 months.  I recently purchased Samsung on sale and really like the quality, the dishwasher is very quiet. I paid about $2200 all in with install and haul off of the old, that includes all the hookup tubes and tax.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elan (Jan 27, 2016)

If you have a local store where customer satisfaction still matters, AND their pricing is reasonable, then that's the way to go.  If not, I'd buy online as it's considerably cheaper, IME.  At least check out AJ Madison online if you want a good reference for reasonable pricing.  

  FWIW, the last appliances I purchased were a dishwasher from Sears locally, and a fairly high end gas range and microwave from AJ Madison online.  Installed all of them myself, so that aspect wasn't a consideration.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 27, 2016)

I determine which make and model I want then start pricing.  I then look to see who has what on sale and see if I like the models.  Price is what determines where I buy.

8 yrs ago it was Sears for a dishwasher and more recently Lowe's for fridge and washer and dryer.  With the fridge and washer, they brought it in and hooked it up.  With the dishwasher I picked it up and installed.  The gas dryer was brought in and I installed it.


----------



## Elan (Jan 27, 2016)

Forgot to mention that our local RC Willey claims they will meet or beat any advertised local price, including the big box stores and Sears.  They offer delivery and installation.  Not sure if they have stores in the OP's area.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 27, 2016)

While you might pay a bit more...the generous costco return policy might make it the ideal place to buy these...just keep the receipt...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 27, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> I buy Home Depot for appliances and use the 12 months 0% financing, pay it off in 11 months.  I recently purchased Samsung on sale and really like the quality, the dishwasher is very quiet. I paid about $2200 all in with install and haul off of the old, that includes all the hookup tubes and tax.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



Ditto with the above comments. Also, in our area Home Depot, Lowes, and Best Buy does price match on the same item in stock.

Please shop around and compare.


----------



## PGtime (Jan 27, 2016)

The last appliance I bought was to replace the ancient fridge in the garage.  I shopped Lowes, Home Depot and Best Buy.  Lowes and Best Buy had the same price on the one I wanted but BB had a delivery fee and Lowes did not.  In fact, Lowes removed the old fridge too.  Saved me a trip to the dump, plus the dump fee.

Make sure you ask about delivery and removal of old, if it is a replacement.

As far as the independent stores, most in my area only carried the middle and  higher end appliances, and was not what I wanted to spend on the garage fridge...


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 27, 2016)

We have bought almost all of our appliances in Sears.  AC - PC Richards.  I know many buy them from Home Depot, Lowes and Best Buy too.  We look but always end up with Sears.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 27, 2016)

I use local appliance stores.  We're fortunate to have two in the area that have good selections, reasonable prices, and they stand behind their products.  It costs a few dollars more but the peace of mind, knowing that any service will be quick and correct, is well worth it.

Appliances and Apple are generally the only products for which we'll buy the extended warranties.  We've more than made up the cost during the last ten years or so.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 27, 2016)

I remodeled my kitchen a few years ago.  I did all the shopping comparison, found the product I wanted, and then shopped price.  Local stores in three counties were all within a few dollars of each other, plus sales taxes, so I decided to explore whether I could get what I wanted online, instead.

I found a brick and mortar store in Missouri that sells far below retail, does not charge sales tax, and ships nationally.  I was able to get exactly what I wanted, and I saved a LOT on price. I think I saved something along the lines of $1800 plus tax, compared to the best price I could find locally. This was on name-brand kitchen appliances.  

By creatively surfing for an online coupon, I also was able to have the entire order (four appliances) shipped to my home for $10 freight.  Products were delivered to my home by a commercial carrier.  Even if you had to hire someone to move things the last few feet, you'd be money ahead.  I'd buy from these folks again.

http://www.goedekers.com/appliances.html?gclid=CPW6x9yHy8oCFZBcfgodxvkL6g&utm_source=cro

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 27, 2016)

Another thing I will suggest- when you add appliances to your cart- call customer service and haggle the prices. This worked for me with Sears, even though they had the best prices they came down even further when I called to haggle. They will complete the purchase transaction them over the phone.


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 27, 2016)

I've always bought from Sears in the past, but the local appliance store has now firmly won my business.  Sears outsources installation and they add about 3 different fees onto each purchase.  You then get to deal with somebody else to come install and haul away the old.  If something goes wrong, it's somebody else to deal with.  The people who install seem to be more interested in getting it done fast rather than right.  I've since learned that they installed the cooktop with a too small conduit (which means there are bare wires showing). They should have at least told me I needed an electrician, but I found out about it from the guy who redid my countertops.  Then the micro never worked right and it took 3 different trips before they had the correct parts.  
With the local store, the price included everything including installing and hauling away.  They have their own drivers and installers who really know what they are doing.  If something goes wrong, it's an easy call to get it fixed.  My washer died and my mother wanted a new one so they hauled her washer to my place, installed and removed the old one for $100 plus her new purchase.  They also replaced my refrigerator and when the water line broke on the old one, they knew exactly what to do before to get it fixed quickly.  No muss, no fuss and in the end, it was about the same as the Sears 30%+ off sales.  

Sue


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 28, 2016)

Wow. That is crazy.

My appliances from Sears were installed by my contractor during my kitchen remodel. Sears delivered and they hauled out my old ones. I know for appliance repairs, Sears sends out local guys because when our GE dryer needed repairs recently the guy they sent was actually from my hometown.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 28, 2016)

I usually buy mine from Lowes. Never had a problem with them installing whatever I've bought. Plus, they remove the old appliances.

Being retired military I get a 10% discount and if one shops wisely they can get another 10% off by buying gift cards from someplace like raise.com

As far as service goes, in most cases warranty work is warranty work. I don't worry about where it came from but who the manufacturer is. Because of my age and medical condition we maintain a homeowners warranty policy on our house now that includes repairs that are out of warranty for $75 per instance. All of our appliances are covered under it.


----------



## theo (Jan 28, 2016)

Call me old school, but I buy all of our appliances from a local, family-owned appliance store. They need (and deserve) my business more than any of the "Big Box" places, many of which apparently think that the word "service" only refers to an electrical  panel in a house or building.  

Supporting small, local business is more important to me than saving a handful of pocket change in a purchase. YMMV.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 28, 2016)

Our builder worked with Sears Commercial. They have a small office in the corner of the Sears appliance showroom. We had to make an appointment with them to pick our appliances. We got a builder's discount which was in addition to any sale prices. The builder coordinated delivery and installation at the appropriate times during the remodel.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 28, 2016)

When we did our kitchen remodel I scouted out the appliances I wanted and then shopped around to get the best price. I did a lot of research to read reviews and learn about what appliances were rated best for low energy and child safety as well as (obviously) long life/ fewest repairs. So I chose the appliances and then found the best price. If you shop for price first and just assume the quality is all the same, you will end up paying more in the long run with higher energy bills or repair bills or even worse, medical bills from injuries.

After the discounts related to the Lowes credit card, we ended up buying most of our appliances straight through Lowes. But one had to be special ordered - no one locally had it. 

Look into what they do with the old appliances. Many places will offer to haul them away for free but what they don't tell you is they won't bothers to recycle them, they just go in a landfill. You may want to arrange to have a local thrift store pick them up to resell if possible. We donated ours to Habitat For Humanity Restore - they take appliances if they're in good condition and less than 10 years old and they resell them. If your appliances are older than that you may want to look into who might recycle them for you.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 28, 2016)

Check with your local electric company before giving away an old fridge.  Some pay $50 when you upgrade and haul it away.

https://www.firstenergycorp.com/con...ts/6627-Energy Efficiency Pa Recycle 0315.pdf


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 28, 2016)

I would be concerned about buying from a big box store.  The manufactures produce a more cheaply made product for them so that they can advertise low prices.  The problem is that they have a lower shelf life. (You could easily end up paying more in the long run.)

This same problem is beginning to affect the local stores.  The last time I bought from a local store, the owner (whom I have had a long and trusting relationship with) admitted that some of the products in his store were not of the quality that he used to sell.  In order to compete with the box store, he had to start carrying less well made goods in order to compete in price.

Bottom line, don't just worry about price.  Worry about quality.


----------



## Elan (Jan 28, 2016)

"Roger" said:


> I would be concerned about buying from a big box store.  The manufactures produce a more cheaply made product for them so that they can advertise low prices.  The problem is that they have a lower shelf life. (You could easily end up paying more in the long run.)



  I think this is only true for certain lines.  For example, in GE, the Adora line is exclusive to Home Depot.  If you buy a Cafe or Profile line product, I would be almost certain you're getting the exact same product you're getting anywhere else.  The model numbers and specifications are identical.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 28, 2016)

After several TUG threads concerning GE products that either failed early, or were flat out poor quality, I wonder if the bean counters there haven't about milked all the profit they can from the home appliance business. 

I think I read somewhere recently that GE was selling it's appliance arm to China's Haier.

Jim


----------



## Elan (Jan 28, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> After several TUG threads concerning GE products that either failed early, or were flat out poor quality, I wonder if the bean counters there haven't about milked all the profit they can from the home appliance business.
> 
> I think I read somewhere recently that GE was selling it's appliance arm to China's Haier.
> 
> Jim



  Unfortunately, I don't think there's much, if any, data that suggests one gets any better quality/reliability by spending significantly more on other brands.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 28, 2016)

Elan said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think there's much, if any, data that suggests one gets any better quality/reliability by spending significantly more on other brands.


Buy from costco. .keep receipt. Return when it breaks. ..got a love lifetime satisfaction guarantee. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 28, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> After several TUG threads concerning GE products that either failed early, or were flat out poor quality, I wonder if the bean counters there haven't about milked all the profit they can from the home appliance business.
> 
> I think I read somewhere recently that GE was selling it's appliance arm to China's Haier.
> 
> Jim



I have had nothing but the best of luck with my GE appliances. I have owned my washer/dryer for a very long time-over 10 years- no issues- just a minor repair on the dryer last year, and so far love my GE range and microwave.. My last GE microwave was 30 years old and still going. My Hotpoint (also GE) dishwasher was 26 years old and still worked when I got rid of it, with never a repair.

I swear by GE- but I always check Consumer reports first.


----------



## Paumavista (Jan 28, 2016)

*Lowes*

When we built our home last year we did a lot of research on the type we wanted and then got the very best deal during sales at Lowes.  
We got one of the premium fridgidaire appliance lines and my husband says he would definitely do the same thing if we were looking again.


----------



## artringwald (Jan 28, 2016)

*12 Hot Trends in Kitchen Appliances*

HGTV has an article about 12 Hot Trends in Kitchen Appliances. I think I'd skip the Jadite Green retro fridge.


----------



## IngridN (Jan 28, 2016)

Paumavista said:


> When we built our home last year we did a lot of research on the type we wanted and then got the very best deal during sales at Lowes.
> We got one of the premium fridgidaire appliance lines and my husband says he would definitely do the same thing if we were looking again.



I'm not looking forward to doing the same. We're just finishing the upstairs (master & hall bath, new hardwood floors, painting) as well as downstairs laundry room which will be my kitchen when it gets gutted in Phase 2.

I'm soooo tired of decisions, decision, decisions. The one thing I want which I don't think exists is a double oven with a regular sized oven and a smaller one for sides. It appears the only ones in existence other than 2 regular sized ones, are with a microwave. In my family we use the microwave to reheat leftovers, not to cook in!

Ingrid


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 29, 2016)

IngridN said:


> I'm not looking forward to doing the same. We're just finishing the upstairs (master & hall bath, new hardwood floors, painting) as well as downstairs laundry room which will be my kitchen when it gets gutted in Phase 2.
> 
> I'm soooo tired of decisions, decision, decisions. The one thing I want which I don't think exists is a double oven with a regular sized oven and a smaller one for sides. It appears the only ones in existence other than 2 regular sized ones, are with a microwave. In my family we use the microwave to reheat leftovers, not to cook in!
> 
> Ingrid



My  2 year old GE is a double oven regular size range- slide in- with a small oven on top and the big oven on bottom. We rarely use the big oven.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 29, 2016)

here's a pic.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 29, 2016)

Mary Ann- I so agree with the double oven concept! When we remodeled we bought from a local appliance store - with lots of stores. They met (and beat) every price - and their warranty was 1/3-1/2 cheaper than Sears! We bought a LG stove (looks like yours but has controls on back). It heats up quickly and has convection option. Whether I use the burners or the oven, it heats up quickly but, we use the small, top oven almost exclusively. Of course, we also bought a LG french door fridge, very feature packed (even has it's own Wi-Fi ). Of course, it's been a PITB. Fourteen months old, three expensive service calls -all covered by the service contract. I don't know what I'll do when five years are up!!??  Consumer Reports bailed on that


----------



## theo (Jan 29, 2016)

*I have to ask...*



			
				nightnurse613[COLOR="blue" said:
			
		

> ;1852214] <snip>...we also bought a LG french door *fridge*, very feature packed (even *has it's own Wi-Fi* )



With whom or what does your refrigerator communicate? Does it have and use its' own email account? Does it ever complain about inadequate bandwidth?

Keep an eye on things if you also have Amazon Echo in the kitchen. In our house, I suspect that "Alexa" and the nearby toaster may have something going on...


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 29, 2016)

nightnurse613 said:


> Mary Ann- I so agree with the double oven concept! When we remodeled we bought from a local appliance store - with lots of stores. They met (and beat) every price - and their warranty was 1/3-1/2 cheaper than Sears! We bought a LG stove (looks like yours but has controls on back). It heats up quickly and has convection option. Whether I use the burners or the oven, it heats up quickly but, we use the small, top oven almost exclusively. Of course, we also bought a LG french door fridge, very feature packed (even has it's own Wi-Fi ). Of course, it's been a PITB. Fourteen months old, three expensive service calls -all covered by the service contract. I don't know what I'll do when five years are up!!??  Consumer Reports bailed on that



Mine has a convection oven as well. Only used the convection feature once. I only do the basics on my range and oven. I am a simpleton when it comes to cooking.

I find with most appliances, however the more things they have the more they break. I stuck with the very basic Kenmore model fridge recommended by Consumer Reports. It doesn't even have a water/ice maker in the door It has an ice maker in the freezer that we do not have hooked up. It is usually one of the things that breaks the most in fridges. So we use ice cube trays and fill up the bin in the freezer manually. No biggie. We have nice cold mountain well water, so we just walk a few steps over to our faucet for water.

Sorry about your fridge. That stinks! 

I never buy service contracts and I guess I have been lucky all my life with our appliances. Hope our luck holds out. So far so good.


----------



## IngridN (Jan 29, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> My  2 year old GE is a double oven regular size range- slide in- with a small oven on top and the big oven on bottom. We rarely use the big oven.



Forgot to mention that I'm looking for a wall oven. Did see the ones for range, however, I'm keeping my cooktop which is relatively new.

Ingrid


----------



## IngridN (Jan 29, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> here's a pic.



Very nice!

ingrid


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 29, 2016)

"Roger" said:


> I would be concerned about buying from a big box store.  The manufactures produce a more cheaply made product for them so that they can advertise low prices.  The problem is that they have a lower shelf life. (You could easily end up paying more in the long run.)
> 
> This same problem is beginning to affect the local stores.  The last time I bought from a local store, the owner (whom I have had a long and trusting relationship with) admitted that some of the products in his store were not of the quality that he used to sell.  In order to compete with the box store, he had to start carrying less well made goods in order to compete in price.
> 
> Bottom line, don't just worry about price.  Worry about quality.



I've found this to be true as well. I do my research first and figure out which brand/model I want and these are rarely available in the big box stores.  They seem to carry the lower end models.  I'm sure there are exceptions but one needs to be careful.  I guess, like with anything, doing your research is the important part.

Deb


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 29, 2016)

IngridN said:


> Forgot to mention that I'm looking for a wall oven. Did see the ones for range, however, I'm keeping my cooktop which is relatively new.
> 
> Ingrid



I wanted a wall oven originally but was going to be a big hassle with electrical work and so forth. Then I also read that wall ovens are a pain to repair should they break.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 29, 2016)

DebBrown said:


> I've found this to be true as well. I do my research first and figure out which brand/model I want and these are rarely available in the big box stores.  They seem to carry the lower end models.  I'm sure there are exceptions but one needs to be careful.  I guess, like with anything, doing your research is the important part.
> 
> Deb



Yes. I got good quality items even at the lower price end for most of my appliances. Quality was a big factor as was value. But I also went for the big bucks (at least to me it was big $$)on my range because it just fit the bill for what I wanted, had good ratings and so forth.


----------



## ladixson (Jan 29, 2016)

*Lowe's will beat any price*

Lowe's will beat any competitor's price by 10%.  Find what you want, find the lowest price, then buy from Lowe's.  I saved quite a bit doing this for a fridge, stove and dishwasher.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 29, 2016)

I found that Lowes and Home Depot did not have the model numbers for the items I wanted except Home Depot did have my range- on-line only - and it was higher priced than Sears.


----------



## Elan (Jan 29, 2016)

I wouldn't confuse what the box stores floor with what they carry.  They don't stock but a small percentage of what they carry, understandably.  

  One can easily spend $9K on a range, $8K on a refrigerator and $1.5K on a dishwasher at Home Depot.  I don't know that I'd consider dropping $20K on kitchen appliances "low end".


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 29, 2016)

I meant they(HD and Lowes) did not have them on-line or in the store.

My Kenmore bottom freezer stainless steel fridge was just over $1000-maybe $1200 or $1400?My Bosch dishwasher was about $500. My GE range was $3000 and my GE over the range microwave I think was around $400- can't remember.
With discount  (from a little haggling) and tax and delivery and taking my old appliances  I believe I ended up paying like $4500+ for everything.

I think I did pretty well.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 29, 2016)

artringwald said:


> HGTV has an article about 12 Hot Trends in Kitchen Appliances. I think I'd skip the Jadite Green retro fridge.




They mention the Whirlpool ICE line of appliances.  That was what I got when I remodeled my kitchen.  Still looks great, works great, and gives my kitchen a modern but timeless look.

Dave


----------



## sun&fun (Jan 29, 2016)

Apologies if this has already been mentioned, but check to see if your state has a tax free holiday on appliances. Last year I saved quite a bit ($800) by purchasing a floor model refrigerator with no scratches or dents during the tax free holiday. Here's the MD policy on appliances which is being repeated this year.

Maryland's Tax Free Weekend for Certain Energy Star Products

Consumers will get a break from the state's 6 percent sales tax on qualifying Energy Star products from February 13-15, 2016. During Shop Maryland Energy weekend, the following Energy Star products are tax free:

Air conditioners
Washers and dryers
Furnaces
Heat pumps
Boilers
Solar water heaters (tax-exempt at all times now)
Standard size refrigerators
Dehumidifiers
Programmable thermostats
Compact fluorescent light bulbs
Light-emitting diode (LED) light bulbs
Shop Maryland Energy weekend will occur in perpetuity (or until legislative amendment) from the Saturday immediately preceding the third Monday in February until the third Monday of February. Additionally, a tax free week on clothing and footwear priced $100 or less will occur every year during the second week of August.

From 12:01 a.m. on Saturday, February 13, through midnight on Monday, February 15, 2016, qualifying ENERGY STAR products will be exempt from Maryland’s six percent sales tax. A list of exempt and taxable items is available on the Comptroller’s Web site at www.marylandtaxes.com, or by calling the Taxpayer Service Section at 410-260-7980 in Central Maryland or toll-free 1-800-MD TAXES from elsewhere.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 29, 2016)

OP is in Connecticut. Unlikely a MD tax holiday would help.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 29, 2016)

I've bought from Home Depot, Costco, Sears, and a well regarded local appliance store.  Here is my experience:

Costco - subcontracts delivery and installation.  Mine was top notch in both instances.

Home Depot - subcontracts delivery and installation.  No complaints, but they tend to nickel and dime you unless you spend over $400.  For example they charged haul away because of this.

Sears - Always reliable for repairs.  Did a good job with installation including expanding cabinet space for double wall oven at no charge.  People wear Sears uniforms, but they are subcontractors.

Local Appliance Dealer - charged more than others.  Did a lousy installation job for my dish washer.  Did nice job for my cook top, but made me find a plumber to do the gas connection.  

Go with Costco or Sears.  I love doing business with local businesses, but when they charge more or don't install properly that just means that they are running on their reputation that goes back fifty years.  The local guys will all be out of business because they can't compete on cost.  It's a shame, but true.


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 30, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> OP is in Connecticut. Unlikely a MD tax holiday would help.


Does PC Richards sell into CT. 

There are also some PA companies that will sell into NYC and south CT e.g. QUEEN


----------



## sun&fun (Jan 30, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> OP is in Connecticut. Unlikely a MD tax holiday would help.



Yes, of course. I was merely suggesting OP check to see if CT has any similar program.


----------

